# Remington Model 7 Predator?



## KaBloomr

Hey Guys,

I am a long-time fan of the Savage Model 10s and 12s, and also the Remington 700s. However, I have recently been looking into the Remington Model 7 Predator. Does anyone have or had any good or bad reviews concerning this rifle? Also, does it use the same scope base as the 700?

Thanks for any info,

Russ


----------



## ebbs

LOL, you might do some research first before buying a 700









http://www.predatortalk.com/general...23-remington-700-safety-issues.html#post14255

Not saying all of it is true, just saying it's worth looking into.


----------



## Antlerz22

Kabloomer, you can practically build what you want from savage. Ive ordered 5 weeks ago (5 more to go) a Savage model 12 FCV. It is chambered in .223 0r 22-250. However I went through my dealer and had them ask if i could have several things done to the 12 FCV. Namely chamber it in .243 and to ALSO have it camoflaged completely not just the stock, and to NOT flute the barrel. They said no problem! given it cost more but its going to be a unique gun none the less as mine is "custom" so to speak. The reason I picked the 12 fcv is that it has a longer barrel (26'' vs their 24'' predator). Longer barrel equals more velocity and accuracy, so the weight difference to me as well as maneuverability isnt an issue with me. Decide what you want and ultimately with Savage is you CAN have it your way! Also the 12 fcv has both the accutrigger and the accustock which most of their rifle models dont offer both options together. So read carefully what is offered in a model and THEN customize it.


----------



## bones44

Welcome antlerz22 !! I just bought a Savage 12FV in .223 with the 26" barrel. What an awesome shooting rifle !! Still trying to get it where I want it which is close(under 1" groups at 100 yds. offhand) I know with a benchrest 1/2" groups are easily obtainable. Good luck and have fun with your new gun. Tom


----------

